

Escher Waterfall Machine Solved - finemann
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/02/18/is-this-how-the-esch.html

======
MattJ100
Unfortunately the assertion that "liquid never touches B" is false (see a
surge in the flow at 1:06 that does reach it). Therefore I don't reckon the
break can be where they assume it to be.

